# Dialer? - Woher? - Welche Kosten?



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2006)

Hallo Computerbetrugs-Gemeinde!

Ich gehe mit einem Modem und analog per call über ARCOR ins Netz.
Bereits am Sonntag Abend bemerkte ich, dass die Seiten sehr langsam (noch langsamer als sons)t laden, da vernahm ich ein weiteres Einwahlgeräusch und auf meiner bereits geöffneten Seite erschien "Server nicht gefunden", dafür öffnete sich eine weitere Seite, die ich bisher noch nie gesehen hatte. Etwas skeptisch und verwundert probierte ich aber weiter, aber der Ladevorgang war trotzdem sehr langsam, so dass ich dann bald den Computer ausschaltete. - Vermutlich mein Glück
Montags ein erneuter Versuch, gleiches Problem! Wieder weitere Einwahlgeräusche, plötzlich sich öffnende andere Seite und Verbindung zu ARCOR war weg.

Gestern Abend kam dann ein Fachmann vorbei und stellte ziemlich schnell fest, dass ich mir einen Dialer eingefangen hatte. Seltsamerweise machte sich dieser auch unter dem Namen "ENTER" wohl bemerkbar.

Nun, der Schock ist groß und mir graut vor der Telefonrechnung.

Meine Fragen:

1. Ist meine Vermutung naheliegend, dass sich dieser Dialer erstmals am Sonntag eingewählt hat, als ich die weiteren Verbindunggeräusche gehört habe?

2. Wie kann ich einen Dialer haben, wenn ich nirgendwo OK oder sontiges eingegeben habe?

3. Korrekte Vorgehensweise nun, Rechnung abwarten, nur die richige Umsätze bezahlen und Widerspruch erheben?

4. Auskunft von der Bundesnetzagentur war, dass ich eh nicht zahlen müsste, wenn es eine ausländische Verbindung gewesen wäre und auch nicht bei einem illegalen Dialer.
Wie seht Ihr da die Chancen?


Mein weiteres Problem ist, dass ich leider keine Beweise mehr hätte, da wir gestern diesen Dialer und seine ganzen Hinterlassenschaften entfernt haben.


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Januar 2006)

Erst mal Ruhe bewahren und sich das  zu Gemüte führen:

Erste Schritte zur Ersten-Hilfe bei Dialer
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4161 

bevor die Telefonrechnung da ist, läßt sich eh nichts konkretes sagen. Sorry, ist aber so 

cp


----------



## Reducal (18 Januar 2006)

Gästin schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Ist meine Vermutung naheliegend, dass sich dieser Dialer erstmals am Sonntag eingewählt hat, als ich die weiteren Verbindunggeräusche gehört habe?


Schon möglich, näheres erfähst Du über die Telefonrechnung. Falls es allerdings ein s. g. "Auslandsdialer" war, dann kann es gut möglich sien, dass auf der Telefonrechung nichts davon steht, da der Posten u. U. bereits von der T-Com bereinigt und von ihr auch der Schaden übernommen wurde.



			
				Gästin schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Wie kann ich einen Dialer haben, wenn ich nirgendwo OK oder sontiges eingegeben habe?


Vollautomatisch, ohne Zutun des Nutzers und in Deutschland illegal.



			
				Gästin schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Korrekte Vorgehensweise nun, Rechnung abwarten, nur die richige Umsätze bezahlen und Widerspruch erheben?


Richtig! Siehe zu 1.



			
				Gästin schrieb:
			
		

> 4. Auskunft von der Bundesnetzagentur war, dass ich eh nicht zahlen müsste, wenn es eine ausländische Verbindung gewesen wäre und auch nicht bei einem illegalen Dialer.


Dass es eine "Auslandsverbindung" war, dürfte ziemlich sicher sein und somit auch deren Illegalität. Kontrolliere aber Deinen nächsten Einzelverbindungsnachweis ganz genau, zu den fraglichen Zeiten und fremden Verbindungen - evtl. ist die Einwahl ja auch hier ins Innland oder zu einer Servicenummer gewesen.



			
				Gästin schrieb:
			
		

> Mein weiteres Problem ist, dass ich leider keine Beweise mehr hätte, da wir gestern diesen Dialer und seine ganzen Hinterlassenschaften entfernt haben.


Tja, bei den illegalen Sachen ist das oft so. Aber da hast Du ja noch Deinen Spezialisten, als Zeugen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Januar 2006)

Den link zur "ersten Hilfe" hat CP schon genannt...

Bist Du Dir sicher, dass alles gelöscht ist? Schade eigentlich... probier trotzdem mal, ein "Hijackthis"-Logfile zu erstellen.
Ist nicht schwer 
http://www.hijackthis.de/

unter "Direktdownload" gibt es das zip-file, dann "hijackthis.exe" entpacken und ausführen. Auswählen: "Do a system scan and save a log file". Dann macht Hijackthis einen scan und öffnet das logfile. Das speicherst Du ab und postest es hier (neuen Beitrag erstellen, unten auf "attachment hinzufügen" und mit "durchsuchen" das Logfile auswählen)

falls zu schwierig, lass es oder frag nach.
'ne Idee, woher das Ding kam?


----------



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2006)

Hey, Ihr sei d ja superschnell!

Ihr könnt hoffentlich verstehen, dass ich nach dem Schock am gestrigen Abend um meinen heimischen Computer einen großen Bogen mache.
Der bleibt jetzt vorerst aus! Denke aber schon, dass mein Bekannter das gestern richtig rausgebracht hat. Hat ja immerhin ne eigene EDV-Fima.

Woher das Ding kam, kann ich nicht genau sagen! War am Sonntag Nachmittag im Netz und habe eigentlich hauptsächlich auf den üblichen Seiten gesurft,.......hotmail, gmx, holiday-check......naja, und dann habe ich noch ein paar Links zu Hotels gesucht. Habe aber wirklich nichts eingegeben oder bestätigt. Das einzige was mir oft auffällt sind manchmal so Pop-Up-Fenster, die sich oft auch nicht gleich schließen lassen. Kennt Ihr das Problem?

Glaubt Ihr wirklich, dass vielleicht überhaupt nichts auf der Rechnung drauf sein könnte, wenn es ein ausländischer Dialer war? Hat das denn schon mal jemand erlebt?


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Januar 2006)

Gästin schrieb:
			
		

> Glaubt Ihr wirklich, dass vielleicht überhaupt nichts auf der Rechnung drauf sein könnte, wenn es ein ausländischer Dialer war? Hat das denn schon mal jemand erlebt?


Die Auslandsdialerkiste ist eine ganz seltsame Kiste... Während ein gewisser großer deutscher Telekommunikationsanbieter selbst bei illegalen Dialern recht zickig ist, werden Auslandsdialer meist hastenichgesehen mit links im Kulanzweg erledigt... Wenn der Herr Reducal das so sagt, weiss der schon, wovon er redet, glaube ich zu wissen 
Wegen der popups solltest Du Dir Gedanken machen, könnte ein bösartiges Teil sein. Das gab's schon hin und wieder mit Dialern, soweit ich weiss aber eben eher im internationalen Bereich. Ein Grund mehr, hijackthis zu probieren oder auch spybot:
http://www.safer-networking.org/de/download/index.html


----------



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2006)

Deine Worte in Gottes Ohr, Aka-Aka!
Ne Rechnung von 10.000 Euro könnte ich wohl nicht verkraften - und außerdem "für was denn"?
Habe auch den Ratschlag bekommen, dass ich vorerst gleich mal die Einzugsermächtigung kündigen sollte. Werde ich wohl auch mit Einschreiben-Rückschein morgen gleich machen.

Die Urteile sprechen ja eigentlich schon sehr für die Verbraucher, denke ich.
Hat denn auch schon jemand blechen müssen, obwohl er nichts dafür konnte  und wenn ja bei welcher Telefongesellschaft?


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Januar 2006)

Gästin schrieb:
			
		

> Habe auch den Ratschlag bekommen, dass ich vorerst gleich mal die Einzugsermächtigung kündigen sollte. Werde ich wohl auch mit Einschreiben-Rückschein morgen gleich machen.


nuja, mir wäre das zu teuer. Ich würde erst mal anrufen und nachfragen, was Du tun sollst. Seh das mal als meine Meinung an und warte, ob noch andere Leute eine abgeben


----------



## stieglitz (18 Januar 2006)

Gästin schrieb:
			
		

> Deine Worte in Gottes Ohr, Aka-Aka!
> Ne Rechnung von 10.000 Euro könnte ich wohl nicht verkraften - und außerdem "für was denn"?
> Habe auch den Ratschlag bekommen, dass ich vorerst gleich mal die Einzugsermächtigung kündigen sollte. Werde ich wohl auch mit Einschreiben-Rückschein morgen gleich machen.
> 
> ...


Du brauchst die Einzugermächtigung nicht per Einschreiben/Rückschein kündigen. Wenn die Lastschrift vorgelegt wird und du nicht damit einverstanden bist, kanns t du sie einfach kostenfrei innerhalb von 6 Wochen zurückgehen lasse.

Und *don't Panik*, wart doch erst mal die Rechnung ab.
Das hier zum Lastschriftverfahren:
http://www.bankstudent.de/downloads/BBL-ZV-3.htm


----------



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2006)

Auf jeden Fall seid Ihr mir schon eine große Hilfe momentan, damit sich meine Nerven wieder etwas beruhigen.
Was mich aber wirklich stört, ist die Tatsache, dass ich wohl noch Wochen warten muß bis ich die Rechnung habe, da es wohl bei den Telefongesellschaften nicht möglich ist mal nachzusehen welche Verbindungen in den letzten 3 Tagen zustande gekommen sind.
(Über die Warterei in der Warteschleife will ich überhaupt nicht schreiben).

Aber nochmal zu einer meiner ersten Fragen! Die Vermutung ist doch naheliegend, dass der Dialer erstmals am Sonntag aktiv wurde als ich auch das neue Einwahlgeräusch gehört habe, obwohl ich schon über ARCOR drin war und dann plötzlich die Seite, auf welcher ich war, den Fehler "Server nicht gefunden" anzeigte?


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Januar 2006)

Ehrlich gesagt wundert mich, dass Du überhaupt ein Geräusch gehört hast... Normalerweise halten die Biester dem Modem den Mund zu, während sie wählen... (im übertragenen Sinne, versteht sich)
Was hast Du denn für ein Betriebssystem? Werden Einwahlen nicht irgendwo gespeichert? Ich kann mich da irgendwie an was erinnern...


----------



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2006)

Ist Windows 98 und ich höre das Einwählen immer, auch bei ARCOR!
Da aber die Geräusche und das Auftreten der Probleme zeitgleich (Sonntag) begonnen haben, hoffe ich mal, dass ich das Ding nicht schon länger drauf hatte.

Wie könnte ich denn da noch nachschauen, wann wo eingewählt wurde?


----------



## Anonymous (19 Januar 2006)

So, langsam habe ich einen kleinen Verdacht!

Hat denn jemand von Euch schon mal von casalemedia.com gehört?
Ich bin mir zwar zu 1.000 % sicher, dass ich nichts angeklickt habe, aber es könnte vielleicht trotzdem dieses Pop-Up gewesen sein. Blöderweise scheint die Leitung nach Toronto zu gehen (zumindest habe ich sowas schon gelesen).
Und dieses Pop-Up öffnete sich bereits am Samstag Abend (leider war ich dann auch stundenlang online).

Die Einwählgeräusche kamen dann aber erst am Sonntag! 

Was meint Ihr?


----------



## Anonymous (19 Januar 2006)

Was ich noch vergessen hatt! Das aktuelle Recht besagt doch, dass eine Verbindung höchstens 2 Minuten dauern darf und nach spätestens 30 Minuten unterbrochen werden muß. Würde das dann nicht bedeuten, dass nach 30 Minuten der Spuk vorbei sein müsste?
Und dann noch! Der Herr von der Bundesnetzagentur meinte, dass ich (wenn es ein Auslandsdialer) wäre, eh nicht zahlen müsse. Ist das denn richtig?


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Das aktuelle Recht besagt doch, dass eine Verbindung höchstens 2 Minuten dauern darf und nach spätestens 30 Minuten unterbrochen werden muß.


da sind die Einheiten verwechselt worden. 
http://www.dialerschutz.de/nummern-und-tarife-mehrwertdienste.php


> Die anfallenden Gebühren sind bei den (0)900-Nummern frei vom Anbieter bestimmbar. Allerdings muss der Anrufer/User zuvor kostenlos über den jeweiligen Tarif informiert werden. Seit 15. August 2003 gilt zudem eine Preisobergrenze von 30 Euro pro Einwahl bei Blocktarifen und zwei Euro pro Verbindungsminute.


http://www.teltarif.de/i/sonderrufnummern-0900.html


> Gespräche, die pro Minute abgerechnet werden, werden durch die Netzanbieter aus Sicherheitsgründen nach einer Stunde getrennt. Eine derartige Zwangstrennung kennt das Gesetz bei Event-Berechnungen nicht.


sollte es sich um einen (illegalen) Auslandsdialer handeln, gibt es keinerlei Richtlinien. 
cp


----------



## Anonymous (19 Januar 2006)

Du meinst, dass ein Auslandsdialer einen höheren Preis verlangen könnte, oder? - Ja, ok, so sehe ich das auch.
Aber ich denke mal, dass ich einen Auslandsdialer eh nicht bezahlen müsste. Zumindest war so die Auskunft von der Bundesnetzagentur.


----------



## Anonymous (19 Januar 2006)

Und nochwas! Kann jemand hiermit was anfangen?

C:\WINDOWS\_P9HEPQKB.EXE

oder

TR/Dialer.JR.gen


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Du meinst, dass ein Auslandsdialer einen höheren Preis verlangen könnte, oder?


Dafür gibts keinen Auslandsdialer mit "Dropcharge" (z.B. 30 Euro pro VERBINDUNG). Auslandsdialer kosten, was ein Auslandsanruf kostet. Kann teuer sein, z.B. über Satelliten.
Verdammt, irgendwo in Windows 98 muss das doch stehen, was gewählt wurde...


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Und nochwas! Kann jemand hiermit was anfangen?
> C:\WINDOWS\_P9HEPQKB.EXE
> oder
> TR/Dialer.JR.gen


lass die Datei doch mal hier:
http://www.virustotal.com/flash/index_en.html
untersuchen
(müsste eigentlich reichen "C:\WINDOWS\_P9HEPQKB.EXE" ohne "" einzugeben)

TR=Schädlingsklasse "Trojaner"
Dialer.JR.gen = generischer Dialer (irgendein Sammelbegriff)

Wenn Du hier angemeldet wärest, könnte sich jemand den Dialer anschauen. Ich habe dazu leider nicht mehr die entsprechende "Ausstattung" (vom Fachwissen mal ganz zu schweigen).


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Januar 2006)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Verdammt, irgendwo in Windows 98 muss das doch stehen, was gewählt wurde...


hab schon lange kein Windows 98 mehr, vielleicht hilft das weiter 
http://www.lrz-muenchen.de/services/netzdienste/modem-isdn/pppfaq/


> Überprüfen können Sie die Kommunikation zwischen PC und Modem in der Modem-Protokolldatei  (Windows 9x  c:\windows\modemlog.txt,


wahrscheinlich müßte die aber  vorher aktiviert worden sein
http://www.microbit.uni-karlsruhe.de/dialin/protokoll.html

cp


----------



## Anonymous (20 Januar 2006)

So, habe jetzt doch noch was gefunden.

Es handelt sich wohl um einen Dialer von [...] und noch einen zweiten, der im Namen Microsoft beinhaltet.

Wenn ich sie in der Suche eingebe, bekomme ich beim 1. den direkten Weg zu einem schon bekannten Mann, über den hier schon viel geschrieben wurde.

Beim 2. bekomme ich ziemlich viele verschiedene Ergebnisse.

_[Bevor hier falsche Zusammenhänge behauptet werden, müssen klare Belege vorliegen. (bh)]_


----------

